# So what age is my "just found" Cresent



## greybeard (Feb 1, 2013)

I just returned from retriving a old bicycle that was being discarded.  It is a Cresent, seens to be very old, but in origional condition with no rust/damage.  On the back hub, the lettering is: AB  TORPEDRO  nv  USSSALA SWEDEN   40  R.  I have attached some photos of my find this morning.  This bike has a small tool box with tools in it under the back carrier.
Also some kind of a button that locks the front wheel in place, and a keyed lock for the back wheel.  It has a center kickstand.  The chainguard has word CRESENT on it.  
Thanks for any help determining what my find is.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 1, 2013)

I love that chainguard!!! The head badge is cool too. I don't know the age of your bike, but if you post the serial number I'm sure someone here can tell you the date of it.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm thinking *andybee75* will be able to tell you.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 1, 2013)

*Crescent*

Hi,
 It is most likely a 1946. The "46" is probably a date code. Sturmey Archer used the same code method.
 These Crescent bikes looked like this from the '40's through the '50's with the same ornate  chainguard................Wayne


----------



## greybeard (Feb 1, 2013)

*What age is my Cresent*

I checked for a serial number on the frame, but could not find one.


----------



## cl222 (Feb 1, 2013)

That's an amazing bike! I would not mind  if one of those showed up at my front door!
Considering selling anytime? Just wondering what something like that would cost me and if i can afford to have one or it.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 1, 2013)

That's a neat bike!  Where are you located? Swedish bikes are not very common in the US, so there might be a good story behind this one if you know who was discarding it.  As far as information, these guys can probably help you out:
http://www.cykelhistoriska.se/indexeng.htm


----------



## greybeard (Mar 3, 2013)

*Time to give the Cresent a home*

Thanks for the information about the Cresent bicycle that I retrieved.  The only additional information that I have on the Cresent is a number (serial number maybe) I found on the frame under the seat.   The number is:*1832075*.  I've had numerous individuals interested in the Cresent, but their direction is to part it out for big $$ on Ebay.  I'd rather see it get a home where somone can appreciate it.  I've talked to a few bicycle stores and they have very little knowledge of this bike.  I'm located just West of Chicago, Il,  zip is 61109.  Any suggestions?  Thanks for the input.


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 3, 2013)

Just to let you guys know that the Crescent bike company that started in the 1800s in the USA is NOT the same company as the Crescent bike company in Sweden that started in the early 1920s. Also the same is true for Monarch, the American company (original spelling changed to Monark in the early 1900s). The Swedish Monark bike company started in the early 1900s as well and was merged with the Swedish Crescent bike company in about 1950 when Husqvarna got out of the bicycle business by trading it to Monark for their chainsaw business. Long story short is your bike is a 1940s model and the Crescent bikes that were commonplace in America in the 1970s have no relation to the former American company that ended around the same time the Swedish company started. In about 1951 and forward Swedish Crescent bikes had the same frames as their Swedish Monark counterparts and were sporting accessaries such as rims, cranks, chain guards, etc. that were of Husqvarna origins.


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 3, 2013)

greybeard said:


> I checked for a serial number on the frame, but could not find one.




check below the seat on the down tube on the left side of it right below the seat stay. That is a common location for serial numbers for Swedish bike from the 1940s.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 3, 2013)

*found the serial number of the Cresent*

Found the serial number in my last comment.   The # is:  1832075


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 4, 2013)

JChapoton said:


> Just to let you guys know that the Crescent bike company that started in the 1800s in the USA is NOT the same company as the Crescent bike company in Sweden that started in the early 1920s. Also the same is true for Monarch, the American company (original spelling changed to Monark in the early 1900s). The Swedish Monark bike company started in the early 1900s as well and was merged with the Swedish Crescent bike company in about 1950 when Husqvarna got out of the bicycle business by trading it to Monark for their chainsaw business. Long story short is your bike is a 1940s model and the Crescent bikes that were commonplace in America in the 1970s have no relation to the former American company that ended around the same time the Swedish company started. In about 1951 and forward Swedish Crescent bikes had the same frames as their Swedish Monark counterparts and were sporting accessaries such as rims, cranks, chain guards, etc. that were of Husqvarna origins.




It is my understanding that the Swedish Crescent bikes were built by the company which had been importing the American made Crescents to Sweden. So to say that it was not the same company (in capital letters) is somewhat misleading, there is a connection.

For more information about Crescents and other Swedish bikes contact my friend Kjell at http://www.cykelhobby.com/index.htm

By the way, I like your bike.

Chris

www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to the CABE!!!!!  That is the koolest chainguard AND rack I have ever laid my weary old eyes on!!!!!!!


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 4, 2013)

edited..................................


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 4, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> It is my understanding that the Swedish Crescent bikes were built by the company which had been importing the American made Crescents to Sweden. So to say that it was not the same company (in capital letters) is somewhat misleading, there is a connection.
> 
> For more information about Crescents and other Swedish bikes contact my friend Kjell at http://www.cykelhobby.com/index.htm
> 
> ...




read  here: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14605-crescent-sweden-bike

just forget what I said. I am suffering from C R S.


----------



## halfatruck (Mar 5, 2013)

Girls model was on Ebay...didn't meet minimum.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SUP...02wxlohRxntD4RZbDENT4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 5, 2013)

The reserve was too high.


----------

